# problème MAIL



## Joyce skye (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Depuis hier, MAIL est vide, juste une page blanche avec les cadres et les icônes en haut à droite. Je reçois les messages car MAlL affiche le nombre reçus.
J'ai tenté de décharger la batterie complètement. Cela n'a rien changé.
Je ne voudrais pas restaurer mon iPad au risque de tout perdre car je n'ai pas d'ordinateur.
Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a une solution.


----------



## lineakd (6 Septembre 2015)

@Joyce skye, soit la bienvenue!
Voyons avec ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## Joyce skye (7 Septembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Joyce skye, soit la bienvenue!
> Voyons avec ceci:


Merci pour votre réponse. J'ai fait la manip que vous m'avez conseillée mais rien n'est changé. J'ai oublié de préciser que lorsque j'appelle
"MAIL" la page reste environ 8 secondes puis disparaît.


----------



## lineakd (7 Septembre 2015)

@Joyce skye, ouvre l'app réglages/mail, contacts, calendrier/compte/ton compte et désactive "e-mails.
Puis refait la petite manipule écrite dans mon précédent message et au redémarrage de la tablette ré-active la ton compte courriel.

Il est possible de créer un sauvegarde de l'ipad en te servant d'iCloud.


----------



## Joyce skye (7 Septembre 2015)

Encore merci, j'ai exécuté toute la manip. Toujours rien. Je vais appeler une boutique Apple. Bonne soirée.


----------



## Zouet (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Il semble que j'ai le même problème que vous, avez-vous régler le vôtre?


----------



## Joyce skye (8 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour Zouet,
Essayez de laisser la batterie se décharger COMPLÈTEMENT, puis vous retranchez le chargeur, pour certains cela a résolu le problème. Pas pour moi!! 
J'ai donc fait une sauvegarde avec synchronisation via iTunes sur l'ordinateur d'un ami. Après reinitialisation de mon iPad (Général/Effacer contenu et réglages), j'ai restauré et synchronisé mon iPad. L'icône "MAIL" re-fonctionne, j'ai tout récupéré y compris les contextes de jeux. On y voit là l'intérêt de la fonction iCloud.
Essayez et surtout donnez moi des nouvelles, je serais contente d'avoir pu vous donner une bonne solution.
Belle journée.


----------



## Zouet (8 Novembre 2015)

Joyce skye a dit:


> Bonjour Zouet,
> Essayez de laisser la batterie se décharger COMPLÈTEMENT, puis vous retranchez le chargeur, pour certains cela a résolu le problème. Pas pour moi!!
> J'ai donc fait une sauvegarde avec synchronisation via iTunes sur l'ordinateur d'un ami. Après reinitialisation de mon iPad (Général/Effacer contenu et réglages), j'ai restauré et synchronisé mon iPad. L'icône "MAIL" re-fonctionne, j'ai tout récupéré y compris les contextes de jeux. On y voit là l'intérêt de la fonction iCloud.
> Essayez et surtout donnez moi des nouvelles, je serais contente d'avoir pu vous donner une bonne solution.
> Belle journée.




Bonjour Joyce,

Un gros merci, j'ai fait la synchro comme mentionné et tout fonctionne.

Au plaisir


----------



## adixya (9 Novembre 2015)

Restaurer l'iPad n'efface aucun mail. Une fois restauré, il suffit de réinstaller les différents comptes mails et les mails seront rapatriés de l'hébergeur (Google, Yahoo, Outlook...) sur l'iPad, y compris les plus récents...


----------

